# Cargo ship in distress off Corfu - merged threads



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Armed migrants are believed to be on board http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-30635871


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

*Armed person on ship.*

Italian Navy ship attending ferry fire has been sent to investigate a report of 'Possible armed persons' on a cargo ship carrying migrants to Croatia. 

Moldovan flagged Blue Sky M - last reported Ionian Sea NW of Corfu but no AIS updates recently. 

' Distress call' alleged to have been sent by 'someone on board' ??


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Amend above - Greek Frigate 'Navarino' attending. 

But, vessel reported to be heading to Puglia - Master has made contact and is requesting food. 

Various reports - 500 or 600 or even 700 Syrian migrants on board - You choose! 
Italian press say that it is rumoured that the organisers have decamped on another vessel.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day ponpeyfan.super moderator.today.00:36.re:cargo ship in distress off corfu-merged threads.bad news for the italian goverment.seems to be conflicting reports about how many.or are there armed passengers aboard.the captain is now requesting food and help in general.i can believe the organisers have jumped ship,they got there money.thank you for the news.regards ben27


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Vessel has been boarded by Italian Coastguard who have taken it to Gallipoli, Italy.
Rumour proved correct - the crew had abandoned the ship and left it on auto heading for Italy. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-30639794


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

I just heard on the news that there's another one...
A cargo of refugees, on course for Italy and abandoned by the crew.
A major rescue effort, under difficult conditions, is underway.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Pete D Pirate said:


> I just heard on the news that there's another one...
> A cargo of refugees, on course for Italy and abandoned by the crew.
> A major rescue effort, under difficult conditions, is underway.


Link here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-30653742


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

MV Ezadeen


----------

